# Gurbani Paath Senthia Pothi 1 (part One)



## Astroboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Here it is my attempt, to post the prologue before commencing the relevant shabad as appears in this Senthia Pothi 1 consisting of 483 Pages. Those who wish to learn Gurbani with correct punctuations and pronounciation, please visit this ebook: Senthia Pothee 1 | Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Academy Malaysia


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Gurbani Paath Senthia Pothi 1*

Prologue : Once Baba Kaluji asked his son Guru Nanak Devji that how great is the Almighty whom you meditate upon. Guruji humbly prays before Almighty while answering to his father's question :

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
आसा महला १ ॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 1. 
Aasaa, First Mehl: 

ਸੁਣਿ  ਵਡਾ  ਆਖੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सुणि वडा आखै सभु कोइ ॥ 
Suṇ vadā ākẖai sabẖ ko▫e. 
Hearing of His Greatness, everyone calls Him Great. 

ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਵਡਾ  ਡੀਠਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
केवडु वडा डीठा होइ ॥ 
Kevad vadā dīṯẖā ho▫e. 
But just how Great His Greatness is-this is known only to those who have seen Him. 

ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਪਾਇ  ਨ  ਕਹਿਆ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
कीमति पाइ न कहिआ जाइ ॥ 
Kīmaṯ pā▫e na kahi▫ā jā▫e. 
His Value cannot be estimated; He cannot be described. 

ਕਹਣੈ  ਵਾਲੇ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਰਹੇ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੧॥ 
कहणै वाले तेरे रहे समाइ ॥१॥ 
Kahṇai vāle ṯere rahe samā▫e. ||1|| 
Those who describe You, Lord, remain immersed and absorbed in You. ||1|| 

ਵਡੇ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਾਹਿਬਾ  ਗਹਿਰ  ਗੰਭੀਰਾ  ਗੁਣੀ  ਗਹੀਰਾ  ॥ 
वडे मेरे साहिबा गहिर ग्मभीरा गुणी गहीरा ॥ 
vade mere sāhibā gahir gambẖīrā guṇī gahīrā. 
O my Great Lord and Master of Unfathomable Depth, You are the Ocean of Excellence. 

ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਕੇਤਾ  ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਚੀਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
कोइ न जाणै तेरा केता केवडु चीरा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ko▫e na jāṇai ṯerā keṯā kevad cẖīrā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
No one knows the extent or the vastness of Your Expanse. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਭਿ  ਸੁਰਤੀ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਕਮਾਈ  ॥ 
सभि सुरती मिलि सुरति कमाई ॥ 
Sabẖ surṯī mil suraṯ kamā▫ī. 
All the intuitives met and practiced intuitive meditation. 

ਸਭ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥ 
सभ कीमति मिलि कीमति पाई ॥ 
Sabẖ kīmaṯ mil kīmaṯ pā▫ī. 
All the appraisers met and made the appraisal. 

ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਧਿਆਨੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਗੁਰਹਾਈ  ॥ 
गिआनी धिआनी गुर गुरहाई ॥ 
Gi▫ānī ḏẖi▫ānī gur gurhā▫ī. 
The spiritual teachers, the teachers of meditation, and the teachers of teachers - 

ਕਹਣੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਤਿਲੁ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥੨॥ 
कहणु न जाई तेरी तिलु वडिआई ॥२॥ 
Kahaṇ na jā▫ī ṯerī ṯil vadi▫ā▫ī. ||2|| 
they cannot describe even an iota of Your Greatness. ||2|| 

ਸਭਿ  ਸਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਤਪ  ਸਭਿ  ਚੰਗਿਆਈਆ  ॥ 
सभि सत सभि तप सभि चंगिआईआ ॥ 
Sabẖ saṯ sabẖ ṯap sabẖ cẖang▫ā▫ī▫ā. 
All Truth, all austere discipline, all goodness, 

ਸਿਧਾ  ਪੁਰਖਾ  ਕੀਆ  ਵਡਿਆਈਆ  ॥ 
सिधा पुरखा कीआ वडिआईआ ॥ 
Siḏẖā purkẖā kī▫ā vaḏi▫ā▫ī▫ā. 
all the great miraculous spiritual powers of the Siddhas - 

ਤੁਧੁ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਸਿਧੀ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨ  ਪਾਈਆ  ॥ 
तुधु विणु सिधी किनै न पाईआ ॥ 
Ŧuḏẖ viṇ siḏẖī kinai na pā▫ī▫ā. 
without You, no one has attained such powers. 

ਕਰਮਿ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਠਾਕਿ  ਰਹਾਈਆ  ॥੩॥ 
करमि मिलै नाही ठाकि रहाईआ ॥३॥ 
Karam milai nāhī ṯẖāk rahā▫ī▫ā. ||3|| 
They are received only by Your Grace. No one can block them or stop their flow. ||3|| 

ਆਖਣ  ਵਾਲਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਵੇਚਾਰਾ  ॥ 
आखण वाला किआ वेचारा ॥ 
Ākẖaṇ vālā ki▫ā vecẖārā. 
What can the poor helpless creatures do? 

ਸਿਫਤੀ  ਭਰੇ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਭੰਡਾਰਾ  ॥ 
सिफती भरे तेरे भंडारा ॥ 
Sifṯī bẖare ṯere bẖandārā. 
Your Praises are overflowing with Your Treasures. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਤੂ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਕਿਆ  ਚਾਰਾ  ॥ 
जिसु तू देहि तिसै किआ चारा ॥ 
Jis ṯū ḏėh ṯisai ki▫ā cẖārā. 
Those, unto whom You give-how can they think of any other? 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਚੁ  ਸਵਾਰਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੨॥ 
नानक सचु सवारणहारा ॥४॥२॥ 
Nānak sacẖ savāraṇhārā. ||4||2|| 
O Nanak, the True One embellishes and exalts. ||4||2||


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Gurbani Paath Senthia Pothi 1*

Prologue : Once Mata Triptaji asked Guru Nanak Devji, 'Dear Son, why are you uttering Almighty's name all the time whereas you should utter during certain time of the day during prayer like how other people practice.'

Guruji answers,

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
आसा महला १ ॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 1. 
Aasaa, First Mehl: 

ਆਖਾ  ਜੀਵਾ  ਵਿਸਰੈ  ਮਰਿ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ 
आखा जीवा विसरै मरि जाउ ॥ 
Ākẖā jīvā visrai mar jā▫o. 
Chanting it, I live; forgetting it, I die. 

ਆਖਣਿ  ਅਉਖਾ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
आखणि अउखा साचा नाउ ॥ 
Ākẖaṇ a▫ukẖā sācẖā nā▫o. 
It is so difficult to chant the True Name. 

ਸਾਚੇ  ਨਾਮ  ਕੀ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਭੂਖ  ॥ 
साचे नाम की लागै भूख ॥ 
Sācẖe nām kī lāgai bẖūkẖ. 
If someone feels hunger for the True Name, 

ਉਤੁ  ਭੂਖੈ  ਖਾਇ  ਚਲੀਅਹਿ  ਦੂਖ  ॥੧॥ 
उतु भूखै खाइ चलीअहि दूख ॥१॥ 
Uṯ bẖūkẖai kẖā▫e cẖalī▫ahi ḏūkẖ. ||1|| 
that hunger shall consume his pain. ||1|| 

ਸੋ  ਕਿਉ  ਵਿਸਰੈ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਮਾਇ  ॥ 
सो किउ विसरै मेरी माइ ॥ 
So ki▫o visrai merī mā▫e. 
How can I forget Him, O my mother? 

ਸਾਚਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸਾਚੈ  ਨਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
साचा साहिबु साचै नाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sācẖā sāhib sācẖai nā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
True is the Master, True is His Name. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਾਚੇ  ਨਾਮ  ਕੀ  ਤਿਲੁ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥ 
साचे नाम की तिलु वडिआई ॥ 
Sācẖe nām kī ṯil vadi▫ā▫ī. 
Trying to describe even an iota of the Greatness of the True Name, 

ਆਖਿ  ਥਕੇ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਪਾਈ  ॥ 
आखि थके कीमति नही पाई ॥ 
Ākẖ thake kīmaṯ nahī pā▫ī. 
people have grown weary, but they have not been able to evaluate it. 

ਜੇ  ਸਭਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਕੈ  ਆਖਣ  ਪਾਹਿ  ॥ 
जे सभि मिलि कै आखण पाहि ॥ 
Je sabẖ mil kai ākẖaṇ pāhi. 
Even if everyone were to gather together and speak of Him, 

ਵਡਾ  ਨ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਘਾਟਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
वडा न होवै घाटि न जाइ ॥२॥ 
vadā na hovai gẖāt na jā▫e. ||2|| 
He would not become any greater or any lesser. ||2|| 

ਨਾ  ਓਹੁ  ਮਰੈ  ਨ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਸੋਗੁ  ॥ 
ना ओहु मरै न होवै सोगु ॥ 
Nā oh marai na hovai sog. 
That Lord does not die; there is no reason to mourn. 

ਦੇਦਾ  ਰਹੈ  ਨ  ਚੂਕੈ  ਭੋਗੁ  ॥ 
देदा रहै न चूकै भोगु ॥ 
Ḏeḏā rahai na cẖūkai bẖog. 
He continues to give, and His Provisions never run short. 

ਗੁਣੁ  ਏਹੋ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
गुणु एहो होरु नाही कोइ ॥ 
Guṇ eho hor nāhī ko▫e. 
This Virtue is His alone; there is no other like Him. 

ਨਾ  ਕੋ  ਹੋਆ  ਨਾ  ਕੋ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੩॥ 
ना को होआ ना को होइ ॥३॥ 
Nā ko ho▫ā nā ko ho▫e. ||3|| 
There never has been, and there never will be. ||3|| 

ਜੇਵਡੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਤੇਵਡ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਦਾਤਿ  ॥ 
जेवडु आपि तेवड तेरी दाति ॥ 
Jevad āp ṯevad ṯerī ḏāṯ. 
As Great as You Yourself are, O Lord, so Great are Your Gifts. 

ਜਿਨਿ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਕਰਿ  ਕੈ  ਕੀਤੀ  ਰਾਤਿ  ॥ 
जिनि दिनु करि कै कीती राति ॥ 
Jin ḏin kar kai kīṯī rāṯ. 
The One who created the day also created the night. 

ਖਸਮੁ  ਵਿਸਾਰਹਿ  ਤੇ  ਕਮਜਾਤਿ  ॥ 
खसमु विसारहि ते कमजाति ॥ 
Kẖasam visārėh ṯe kamjāṯ. 
Those who forget their Lord and Master are vile and despicable. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਵੈ  ਬਾਝੁ  ਸਨਾਤਿ  ॥੪॥੩॥ 
नानक नावै बाझु सनाति ॥४॥३॥ 
Nānak nāvai bājẖ sanāṯ. ||4||3|| 
O Nanak, without the Name, they are wretched outcasts. ||4||3||


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Gurbani Paath Senthia Pothi 1*

Prologue :  Guru Amar Das ji asked Guru Ram Daas ji after his wedding with Bibi Bhani ji (Guru Amar Das ji's daughter), 'Dear Ram Daas, it is the practice of our clan that the son-in-law asks for a wish and we will oblige accordingly. Therefore you should ask and it will be granted. Upon listening, Guru Ram Das ji answers:

ਰਾਗੁ  ਗੂਜਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
रागु गूजरी महला ४ ॥ 
Rāg gūjrī mėhlā 4. 
Raag Goojaree, Fourth Mehl: 

ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਜਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਤਪੁਰਖਾ  ਬਿਨਉ  ਕਰਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥ 
हरि के जन सतिगुर सतपुरखा बिनउ करउ गुर पासि ॥ 
Har ke jan saṯgur saṯpurkẖā bina▫o kara▫o gur pās. 
O humble servant of the Lord, O True Guru, O True Primal Being: I offer my humble prayer to You, O Guru. 

ਹਮ  ਕੀਰੇ  ਕਿਰਮ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ਕਰਿ  ਦਇਆ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੧॥ 
हम कीरे किरम सतिगुर सरणाई करि दइआ नामु परगासि ॥१॥ 
Ham kīre kiram saṯgur sarṇā▫ī kar ḏa▫i▫ā nām pargās. ||1|| 
I am a mere insect, a worm. O True Guru, I seek Your Sanctuary. Please be merciful, and bless me with the Light of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਮੀਤ  ਗੁਰਦੇਵ  ਮੋ  ਕਉ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥ 
मेरे मीत गुरदेव मो कउ राम नामु परगासि ॥ 
Mere mīṯ gurḏev mo ka▫o rām nām pargās. 
O my Best Friend, O Divine Guru, please enlighten me with the Name of the Lord. 

ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਸਖਾਈ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀਰਤਿ  ਹਮਰੀ  ਰਹਰਾਸਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
गुरमति नामु मेरा प्रान सखाई हरि कीरति हमरी रहरासि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Gurmaṯ nām merā parān sakẖā▫ī har kīraṯ hamrī rahrās. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Naam is my breath of life. The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is my life's occupation. ||1||Pause|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਕੇ  ਵਡ  ਭਾਗ  ਵਡੇਰੇ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਰਧਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਿਆਸ  ॥ 
हरि जन के वड भाग वडेरे जिन हरि हरि सरधा हरि पिआस ॥ 
Har jan ke vad bẖāg vadere jin har har sarḏẖā har pi▫ās. 
The servants of the Lord have the greatest good fortune; they have faith in the Lord, and a longing for the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਸਹਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੨॥ 
हरि हरि नामु मिलै त्रिपतासहि मिलि संगति गुण परगासि ॥२॥ 
Har har nām milai ṯaripṯāsahi mil sangaṯ guṇ pargās. ||2|| 
Obtaining the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, they are satisfied; joining the Sangat, the Blessed Congregation, their virtues shine forth. ||2|| 

ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤੇ  ਭਾਗਹੀਣ  ਜਮ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥ 
जिन हरि हरि हरि रसु नामु न पाइआ ते भागहीण जम पासि ॥ 
Jin har har har ras nām na pā▫i▫ā ṯe bẖāghīṇ jam pās. 
Those who have not obtained the Sublime Essence of the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Har, are most unfortunate; they are led away by the Messenger of Death. 

ਜੋ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਆਏ  ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ  ਜੀਵੇ  ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ  ਜੀਵਾਸਿ  ॥੩॥ 
जो सतिगुर सरणि संगति नही आए ध्रिगु जीवे ध्रिगु जीवासि ॥३॥ 
Jo saṯgur saraṇ sangaṯ nahī ā▫e ḏẖarig jīve ḏẖarig jīvās. ||3|| 
Those who have not sought the Sanctuary of the True Guru and the Sangat, the Holy Congregation; cursed are their lives, and cursed are their hopes of life. ||3|| 

ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਪਾਈ  ਤਿਨ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਲਿਖਾਸਿ  ॥ 
जिन हरि जन सतिगुर संगति पाई तिन धुरि मसतकि लिखिआ लिखासि ॥ 
Jin har jan saṯgur sangaṯ pā▫ī ṯin ḏẖur masṯak likẖi▫ā likẖās. 
Those humble servants of the Lord who have attained the Company of the True Guru, have such pre-ordained destiny inscribed on their foreheads. 

ਧਨੁ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੪॥੪॥ 
धनु धंनु सतसंगति जितु हरि रसु पाइआ मिलि जन नानक नामु परगासि ॥४॥४॥ 
Ḏẖan ḏẖan saṯsangaṯ jiṯ har ras pā▫i▫ā mil jan Nānak nām pargās. ||4||4|| 
Blessed, blessed is the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, where the Lord's Essence is obtained. Meeting with His humble servant, O Nanak, the Light of the Naam shines forth. ||4||4||


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Prologue : Once during the time of Guru Arjan Dev Ji's Guruship, there was shortage of money in the Guru's kitchen because all the gifts from the sangat were collected by Baba Prithi Chand (Guruji's elder brother) by claiming himself as the fifth Guru. Bhai Gurdasji susbsequently initiated a movement to enlighten everyone of the True Guru. Guru Arjan Dev ji uttered this hymn as a sermon to Bhai Gurdas ji as well as a sermon for the mind on the reality.

ਰਾਗੁ  ਗੂਜਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
रागु गूजरी महला ५ ॥ 
Rāg gūjrī mėhlā 5. 
Raag Goojaree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਕਾਹੇ  ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਚਿਤਵਹਿ  ਉਦਮੁ  ਜਾ  ਆਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਪਰਿਆ  ॥ 
काहे रे मन चितवहि उदमु जा आहरि हरि जीउ परिआ ॥ 
Kāhe re man cẖiṯvahi uḏam jā āhar har jī▫o pari▫ā. 
Why, O mind, do you plot and plan, when the Dear Lord Himself provides for your care? 

ਸੈਲ  ਪਥਰ  ਮਹਿ  ਜੰਤ  ਉਪਾਏ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਰਿਜਕੁ  ਆਗੈ  ਕਰਿ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥੧॥ 
सैल पथर महि जंत उपाए ता का रिजकु आगै करि धरिआ ॥१॥ 
Sail pathar mėh janṯ upā▫e ṯā kā rijak āgai kar ḏẖari▫ā. ||1|| 
From rocks and stones He created living beings; He places their nourishment before them. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਾਧਉ  ਜੀ  ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਸੁ  ਤਰਿਆ  ॥ 
मेरे माधउ जी सतसंगति मिले सु तरिआ ॥ 
Mere māḏẖa▫o jī saṯsangaṯ mile so ṯari▫ā. 
O my Dear Lord of souls, one who joins the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, is saved. 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦਿ  ਪਰਮ  ਪਦੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਸੂਕੇ  ਕਾਸਟ  ਹਰਿਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
गुर परसादि परम पदु पाइआ सूके कासट हरिआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Gur parsāḏ param paḏ pā▫i▫ā sūke kāsat hari▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
By Guru's Grace, the supreme status is obtained, and the dry wood blossoms forth again in lush greenery. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਨਨਿ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਲੋਕ  ਸੁਤ  ਬਨਿਤਾ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਕਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥ 
जननि पिता लोक सुत बनिता कोइ न किस की धरिआ ॥ 
Janan piṯā lok suṯ baniṯā ko▫e na kis kī ḏẖari▫ā. 
Mothers, fathers, friends, children and spouses-no one is the support of anyone else. 

ਸਿਰਿ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਰਿਜਕੁ  ਸੰਬਾਹੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਕਾਹੇ  ਮਨ  ਭਉ  ਕਰਿਆ  ॥੨॥ 
सिरि सिरि रिजकु स्मबाहे ठाकुरु काहे मन भउ करिआ ॥२॥ 
Sir sir rijak sambāhe ṯẖākur kāhe man bẖa▫o kari▫ā. ||2|| 
For each and every person, our Lord and Master provides sustenance. Why are you so afraid, O mind? ||2|| 

ਊਡੇ  ਊਡਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਸੈ  ਕੋਸਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਪਾਛੈ  ਬਚਰੇ  ਛਰਿਆ  ॥ 
ऊडे ऊडि आवै सै कोसा तिसु पाछै बचरे छरिआ ॥ 
Ūde ūd āvai sai kosā ṯis pācẖẖai bacẖre cẖẖari▫ā. 
The flamingoes fly hundreds of miles, leaving their young ones behind. 

ਤਿਨ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਖਲਾਵੈ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਚੁਗਾਵੈ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਸਿਮਰਨੁ  ਕਰਿਆ  ॥੩॥ 
तिन कवणु खलावै कवणु चुगावै मन महि सिमरनु करिआ ॥३॥ 
Ŧin kavaṇ kẖalāvai kavaṇ cẖugāvai man mėh simran kari▫ā. ||3|| 
Who feeds them, and who teaches them to feed themselves? Have you ever thought of this in your mind? ||3|| 

ਸਭਿ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਦਸ  ਅਸਟ  ਸਿਧਾਨ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਕਰ  ਤਲ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥ 
सभि निधान दस असट सिधान ठाकुर कर तल धरिआ ॥ 
Sabẖ niḏẖān ḏas asat sidẖān ṯẖākur kar ṯal ḏẖari▫ā. 
All the nine treasures, and the eighteen supernatural powers are held by our Lord and Master in the Palm of His Hand. 

ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਲਿ  ਬਲਿ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈਐ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਰਾਵਰਿਆ  ॥੪॥੫॥ 
जन नानक बलि बलि सद बलि जाईऐ तेरा अंतु न पारावरिआ ॥४॥५॥ 
Jan Nānak bal bal saḏ bal jā▫ī▫ai ṯerā anṯ na parāvari▫ā. ||4||5|| 
Servant Nanak is devoted, dedicated, forever a sacrifice to You, Lord. Your Expanse has no limit, no boundary. ||4||5||


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Prologue :  Once at Kartarpur during the afternoon Guru Nanak Dev Ji was resting while Bhai Lehna ji (Guru Angad Dev Ji) was massaging GuruJi's feet, suddenly Bhai Lehna saw blood from new scratches manifested while GuruJi was still on the bed. Upon asking, Guruji said that a Shepherd is walking along with his sheep in thankful bushes while reciting this Sohila hymn in full concentration therefore whatever thorns that were to prik him are pricking Guruji. Therefore Guruji instructed Sikhs to read Sohila just before going to sleep.

During Guru Arjan Dev ji's time, a businessman sikh requested for his personal and goods protection during his outstation trips, Guruji added another hymn of Guru Ram Das Ji and one of his own and told the sikh to read before going to sleep every night.


ਸੋਹਿਲਾ  ਰਾਗੁ  ਗਉੜੀ  ਦੀਪਕੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧ 
सोहिला रागु गउड़ी दीपकी महला १ 
Sohilā rāg ga▫oṛī ḏīpkī mėhlā 1 
Sohilaa ~ The Song Of Praise. Raag Gauree Deepakee, First Mehl: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਜੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਕੀਰਤਿ  ਆਖੀਐ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਕਾ  ਹੋਇ  ਬੀਚਾਰੋ  ॥ 
जै घरि कीरति आखीऐ करते का होइ बीचारो ॥ 
Jai gẖar kīraṯ ākẖī▫ai karṯe kā ho▫e bīcẖāro. 
In that house where the Praises of the Creator are chanted and contemplated - 

ਤਿਤੁ  ਘਰਿ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਸੋਹਿਲਾ  ਸਿਵਰਿਹੁ  ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੋ  ॥੧॥ 
तितु घरि गावहु सोहिला सिवरिहु सिरजणहारो ॥१॥ 
Ŧiṯ gẖar gāvhu sohilā sivrihu sirjaṇhāro. ||1|| 
in that house, sing Songs of Praise; meditate and remember the Creator Lord. ||1|| 

ਤੁਮ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਕਾ  ਸੋਹਿਲਾ  ॥ 
तुम गावहु मेरे निरभउ का सोहिला ॥ 
Ŧum gāvhu mere nirbẖa▫o kā sohilā. 
Sing the Songs of Praise of my Fearless Lord. 

ਹਉ  ਵਾਰੀ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਸੋਹਿਲੈ  ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हउ वारी जितु सोहिलै सदा सुखु होइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ha▫o vārī jiṯ sohilai saḏā sukẖ ho▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am a sacrifice to that Song of Praise which brings eternal peace. ||1||Pause|| 

ਨਿਤ  ਨਿਤ  ਜੀਅੜੇ  ਸਮਾਲੀਅਨਿ  ਦੇਖੈਗਾ  ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੁ  ॥ 
नित नित जीअड़े समालीअनि देखैगा देवणहारु ॥ 
Niṯ niṯ jī▫aṛe samālī▫an ḏekẖaigā ḏevaṇhār. 
Day after day, He cares for His beings; the Great Giver watches over all. 

ਤੇਰੇ  ਦਾਨੈ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਨਾ  ਪਵੈ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਦਾਤੇ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਸੁਮਾਰੁ  ॥੨॥ 
तेरे दानै कीमति ना पवै तिसु दाते कवणु सुमारु ॥२॥ 
Ŧere ḏānai kīmaṯ nā pavai ṯis ḏāṯe kavaṇ sumār. ||2|| 
Your Gifts cannot be appraised; how can anyone compare to the Giver? ||2|| 

ਸੰਬਤਿ  ਸਾਹਾ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਪਾਵਹੁ  ਤੇਲੁ  ॥ 
स्मबति साहा लिखिआ मिलि करि पावहु तेलु ॥ 
Sambaṯ sāhā likẖi▫ā mil kar pāvhu ṯel. 
The day of my wedding is pre-ordained. Come, gather together and pour the oil over the threshold. 

ਦੇਹੁ  ਸਜਣ  ਅਸੀਸੜੀਆ  ਜਿਉ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਸਿਉ  ਮੇਲੁ  ॥੩॥ 
देहु सजण असीसड़ीआ जिउ होवै साहिब सिउ मेलु ॥३॥ 
Ḏeh sajaṇ asīsṛī▫ā ji▫o hovai sāhib si▫o mel. ||3|| 
My friends, give me your blessings, that I may merge with my Lord and Master. ||3|| 

ਘਰਿ  ਘਰਿ  ਏਹੋ  ਪਾਹੁਚਾ  ਸਦੜੇ  ਨਿਤ  ਪਵੰਨਿ  ॥ 
घरि घरि एहो पाहुचा सदड़े नित पवंनि ॥ 
Gẖar gẖar eho pāhucẖā saḏ▫ṛe niṯ pavann. 
Unto each and every home, into each and every heart, this summons is sent out; the call comes each and every day. 

ਸਦਣਹਾਰਾ  ਸਿਮਰੀਐ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੇ  ਦਿਹ  ਆਵੰਨਿ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
सदणहारा सिमरीऐ नानक से दिह आवंनि ॥४॥१॥ 
Saḏaṇhārā simrī▫ai Nānak se ḏih āvann. ||4||1|| 
Remember in meditation the One who summons us; O Nanak, that day is drawing near! ||4||1|| 

ਰਾਗੁ  ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
रागु आसा महला १ ॥ 
Rāg āsā mėhlā 1. 
Raag Aasaa, First Mehl: 

ਛਿਅ  ਘਰ  ਛਿਅ  ਗੁਰ  ਛਿਅ  ਉਪਦੇਸ  ॥ 
छिअ घर छिअ गुर छिअ उपदेस ॥ 
Cẖẖi▫a gẖar cẖẖi▫a gur cẖẖi▫a upḏes. 
There are six schools of philosophy, six teachers, and six sets of teachings. 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਏਕੋ  ਵੇਸ  ਅਨੇਕ  ॥੧॥ 
गुरु गुरु एको वेस अनेक ॥१॥ 
Gur gur eko ves anek. ||1|| 
But the Teacher of teachers is the One, who appears in so many forms. ||1|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਜੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਕੀਰਤਿ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
बाबा जै घरि करते कीरति होइ ॥ 
Bābā jai gẖar karṯe kīraṯ ho▫e. 
O Baba: that system in which the Praises of the Creator are sung - 

ਸੋ  ਘਰੁ  ਰਾਖੁ  ਵਡਾਈ  ਤੋਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सो घरु राखु वडाई तोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
So gẖar rākẖ vadā▫ī ṯo▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
follow that system; in it rests true greatness. ||1||Pause|| 

ਵਿਸੁਏ  ਚਸਿਆ  ਘੜੀਆ  ਪਹਰਾ  ਥਿਤੀ  ਵਾਰੀ  ਮਾਹੁ  ਹੋਆ  ॥ 
विसुए चसिआ घड़ीआ पहरा थिती वारी माहु होआ ॥ 
visu▫e cẖasi▫ā gẖaṛī▫ā pahrā thiṯī vārī māhu ho▫ā. 
The seconds, minutes and hours, days, weeks and months, 

ਸੂਰਜੁ  ਏਕੋ  ਰੁਤਿ  ਅਨੇਕ  ॥ 
सूरजु एको रुति अनेक ॥ 
Sūraj eko ruṯ anek. 
and the various seasons originate from the one sun; 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਕੇ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਵੇਸ  ॥੨॥੨॥ 
नानक करते के केते वेस ॥२॥२॥ 
Nānak karṯe ke keṯe ves. ||2||2|| 
O Nanak, in just the same way, the many forms originate from the Creator. ||2||2||


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Prologue : Guru Nanak Dev Ji once went to Jaganath during which the Arti (devotion) was being performed. All the Pandits enquired why Guruji did not join to perform the Arti before the Almighty at the temple, Guruji then said through the following hymn that I perform Arti before Almighty in a manner that the Arti is performed all the time.

ਰਾਗੁ  ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
रागु धनासरी महला १ ॥ 
Rāg ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 1. 
Raag Dhanaasree, First Mehl: 

ਗਗਨ  ਮੈ  ਥਾਲੁ  ਰਵਿ  ਚੰਦੁ  ਦੀਪਕ  ਬਨੇ  ਤਾਰਿਕਾ  ਮੰਡਲ  ਜਨਕ  ਮੋਤੀ  ॥ 
गगन मै थालु रवि चंदु दीपक बने तारिका मंडल जनक मोती ॥ 
Gagan mai thāl rav cẖanḏ ḏīpak bane ṯārikā mandal janak moṯī. 
Upon that cosmic plate of the sky, the sun and the moon are the lamps. The stars and their orbs are the studded pearls. 

ਧੂਪੁ  ਮਲਆਨਲੋ  ਪਵਣੁ  ਚਵਰੋ  ਕਰੇ  ਸਗਲ  ਬਨਰਾਇ  ਫੂਲੰਤ  ਜੋਤੀ  ॥੧॥ 
धूपु मलआनलो पवणु चवरो करे सगल बनराइ फूलंत जोती ॥१॥ 
Ḏẖūp mal▫ānlo pavaṇ cẖavro kare sagal banrā▫e fūlanṯ joṯī. ||1|| 
The fragrance of sandalwood in the air is the temple incense, and the wind is the fan. All the plants of the world are the altar flowers in offering to You, O Luminous Lord. ||1|| 

ਕੈਸੀ  ਆਰਤੀ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
कैसी आरती होइ ॥ 
Kaisī ārṯī ho▫e. 
What a beautiful Aartee, lamp-lit worship service this is! 

ਭਵ  ਖੰਡਨਾ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਆਰਤੀ  ॥ 
भव खंडना तेरी आरती ॥ 
Bẖav kẖandnā ṯerī ārṯī. 
O Destroyer of Fear, this is Your Ceremony of Light. 

ਅਨਹਤਾ  ਸਬਦ  ਵਾਜੰਤ  ਭੇਰੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
अनहता सबद वाजंत भेरी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Anhaṯā sabaḏ vājanṯ bẖerī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
The Unstruck Sound-current of the Shabad is the vibration of the temple drums. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਹਸ  ਤਵ  ਨੈਨ  ਨਨ  ਨੈਨ  ਹਹਿ  ਤੋਹਿ  ਕਉ  ਸਹਸ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਨਨਾ  ਏਕ  ਤਹੀ  ॥ 
सहस तव नैन नन नैन हहि तोहि कउ सहस मूरति नना एक तोही ॥ 
Sahas ṯav nain nan nain hėh ṯohi ka▫o sahas mūraṯ nanā ek ṯohī. 
You have thousands of eyes, and yet You have no eyes. You have thousands of forms, and yet You do not have even one. 

ਸਹਸ  ਪਦ  ਬਿਮਲ  ਨਨ  ਏਕ  ਪਦ  ਗੰਧ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਸਹਸ  ਤਵ  ਗੰਧ  ਇਵ  ਚਲਤ  ਮੋਹੀ  ॥੨॥ 
सहस पद बिमल नन एक पद गंध बिनु सहस तव गंध इव चलत मोही ॥२॥ 
Sahas paḏ bimal nan ek paḏ ganḏẖ bin sahas ṯav ganḏẖ iv cẖalaṯ mohī. ||2|| 
You have thousands of Lotus Feet, and yet You do not have even one foot. You have no nose, but you have thousands of noses. This Play of Yours entrances me. ||2|| 

ਸਭ  ਮਹਿ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਹੈ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
सभ महि जोति जोति है सोइ ॥ 
Sabẖ mėh joṯ joṯ hai so▫e. 
Amongst all is the Light-You are that Light. 

ਤਿਸ  ਦੈ  ਚਾਨਣਿ  ਸਭ  ਮਹਿ  ਚਾਨਣੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
तिस दै चानणि सभ महि चानणु होइ ॥ 
Ŧis ḏai cẖānaṇ sabẖ mėh cẖānaṇ ho▫e. 
By this Illumination, that Light is radiant within all. 

ਗੁਰ  ਸਾਖੀ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਪਰਗਟੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
गुर साखी जोति परगटु होइ ॥ 
Gur sākẖī joṯ pargat ho▫e. 
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Light shines forth. 

ਜੋ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਸੁ  ਆਰਤੀ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੩॥ 
जो तिसु भावै सु आरती होइ ॥३॥ 
Jo ṯis bẖāvai so ārṯī ho▫e. ||3|| 
That which is pleasing to Him is the lamp-lit worship service. ||3|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਚਰਣ  ਕਵਲ  ਮਕਰੰਦ  ਲੋਭਿਤ  ਮਨੋ  ਅਨਦਿਨ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਆਹੀ  ਪਿਆਸਾ  ॥ 
हरि चरण कवल मकरंद लोभित मनो अनदिनो मोहि आही पिआसा ॥ 
Har cẖaraṇ kaval makranḏ lobẖiṯ mano anḏino mohi āhī pi▫āsā. 
My mind is enticed by the honey-sweet Lotus Feet of the Lord. Day and night, I thirst for them. 

ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਜਲੁ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਰਿੰਗ  ਕਉ  ਹੋਇ  ਜਾ  ਤੇ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਨਾਇ  ਵਾਸਾ  ॥੪॥੩॥ 
क्रिपा जलु देहि नानक सारिंग कउ होइ जा ते तेरै नाइ वासा ॥४॥३॥ 
Kirpā jal ḏėh Nānak sāring ka▫o ho▫e jā ṯe ṯerai nā▫e vāsā. ||4||3|| 
Bestow the Water of Your Mercy upon Nanak, the thirsty song-bird, so that he may come to dwell in Your Name. ||4||3||


----------

